# ***ONLINE LA Crossbow Petition***



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

progers said:


> http://www.petitiononline.com/boaxbowp/petition.html
> 
> 
> Please use the provided link to sign the Online LA Crossbow Petition.
> ...




In Louisiana today, hunters are not allowed to use a perfectly legal implement for the harvest of game animals. They are being told that, quite frankly, their rights as sportsmen and women do not matter. 

Crossbows are legal in the state of Louisiana, but only for those 60 and older, or those who are physically handicapped. This is an unjustified and highly discriminatory act, and it is only happening because there are not enough people, like you, to support it. 

Do you respect your rights as a hunter? Do you like being told that you cannot harvest your game animals with a implement that is already legal? Do you like having your rights as a hunter completely ignored? 

If so, then we want you to sign our petition to allow crossbows for ALL hunters in the state of Louisiana. 

But what if you don’t live in Louisiana? Sign it anyway, as out of state revenue is an important factor in our Wildlife Commission. If you have even the slightest idea that you may someday hunt in the great state of Louisiana, we want you to sign this petition to stand up for YOUR rights as a hunter and/or outdoors person in the state of Louisiana. 

Please understand, this is NOT a petition to get the crossbow into archery season but, simply a petition to have the right to hunt any and all game in all seasons, regulated by the state of Louisiana, with a crossbow. If muzzleloaders can have their own season, crossbows should, too. 

We can get this done, but we need YOUR support. We don’t need money. We simply need your signatures on this petition. In less than three minutes, you could be actively preserving your rights as a hunter.


----------



## cro (Feb 9, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks paul for all the hard work and i want to thank all the other that were behind the scenes doing alot of the work to try to get this passed. thanks CRO:usa2:


----------



## Huntwriter (Oct 20, 2005)

I signed your petition even so I am not likely to ever hunt in your state. But as a hunter I am obliged to help in the presservation of all the different hunting styles completely regardless if I subscribe to them or not. Prodecting your rights is in the end protecting my rights too.
With that I wish you luck with your campaign, may you succeed.


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

Thank you Huntwriter.

I as you and many support ALL hunters rights. And as it should be.

Thank you for your support.

~P~


----------



## LiLWhipJr19 (Dec 7, 2005)

So if i sign this it will be for MAKING THE CROSS BOW IN LOUISIANA LEGAL FOR ANYONE WHO WANTS TO HUNT WITH ONE DURING THE WHOLE DEER SEASON??? If so i will not sign that...You should have to be Handicap,over the age of 60, or havea special permit to hunt with a cross bow...


*Please understand, this is NOT a petition to get the crossbow into archery season but, simply a petition to have the right to hunt any and all game in all seasons, regulated by the state of Louisiana, with a crossbow. If muzzleloaders can have their own season, crossbows should, too. *


You can hunt witha Muzzle loader during the whole rifle season if you like... The only reason they have their own reason for muzzle loaders is b/c it is a primitive weapon... 


37. Jeff Purdy There is no difference between a crossbow and a recurve. They should be legal. Jeff Purdy ellendale ,delaware 25 


And that guy right there is dumb as idk what... Their is plenty difference... i haven't never seen a scope on a recurve...


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

LiLWhipJr19 said:


> So if i sign this it will be for MAKING THE CROSS BOW IN LOUISIANA LEGAL FOR ANYONE WHO WANTS TO HUNT WITH ONE DURING THE WHOLE DEER SEASON??? If so i will not sign that...You should have to be Handicap,over the age of 60, or havea special permit to hunt with a cross bow...
> 
> 
> *Please understand, this is NOT a petition to get the crossbow into archery season but, simply a petition to have the right to hunt any and all game in all seasons, regulated by the state of Louisiana, with a crossbow. If muzzleloaders can have their own season, crossbows should, too. *
> ...


Should compounds be limited to people who are over 65 are injured or have a handicap?

the diffrence between the compound and the crossbow is far less than the difference between a compound and a recurve


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

LilWhip, it is meaning big game, small game and turkey seasons under the regulations that the LDWF provide for it.

Also, the hunting of hogs and bow fishing and any other animals that are allowed to be harvested.

The LDWF will decide where it best fits from there.

Thank you for asking.

Jim, the debate is over bro! We won, great job Bro! Congrats! Let's go get that beer! :wink: :beer:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

progers said:


> LilWhip, it is meaning big game, small game and turkey seasons under the regulations that the LDWF provide for it.
> 
> Also, the hunting of hogs and bow fishing and any other animals that are allowed to be harvested.
> 
> ...


sounds good to me-make it a root beer (I don't drink :wink: )


----------



## Huntwriter (Oct 20, 2005)

progers said:


> LilWhip, it is meaning big game, small game and turkey seasons under the regulations that the LDWF provide for it.
> 
> Also, the hunting of hogs and bow fishing and any other animals that are allowed to be harvested.
> 
> ...



Do I understand that right. You won your case as in the crossbow is legal now?

If so I congratualte all of you who fought so hard to preserve all hunters rights. This makes us all stronger. Together we will win everything, divided we will loos everything.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Huntwriter said:


> Do I understand that right. You won your case as in the crossbow is legal now?
> 
> If so I congratualte all of you who fought so hard to preserve all hunters rights. This makes us all stronger. Together we will win everything, divided we will loos everything.


No, they're referring to the debate here. I have not yet finished my synopsis, but, we had many pieces of information brought forth which not only supported the crossbow as a viable, effective implement, but the same facts brought forth pretty much dispelled many of the positions against their use.

Again, this debate was not about "changing minds and opinions," it was about the facts as they pertain to crossbows and Louisiana. 700+ posts later, and I saw nothing from those against crossbows present fact one to support their position.

Hope that helps. Get that petition out there and get them back full of signatures to progers. That's the way to go on the individual end. Folks against the crossbows, you are free to do the same thing to rally the support against them. Then we can count the signatures and see which side of the issue has more support.

Before anyone passes judgment on me being biased and the like, I would strongly recommend everyone waits for my synopsis of the debate before flaming on me. The last thing I would like to see is a sudden appearance of....


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

HEY WHO POACHED MY MOONBAT:wink:

Couldn't resist. That is one of the most classic images of all time!


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

I would like to give a special thanks to Keith Warren, who has a TV show on the Outdoor Channel, for taking time from his busy schedule to come by and sign the petition. Thanks Keith. It is great to have your support. 

Also, I would also like to announce that Keith Warren has agreed to come and speak at a seminar here in LA a little later this later this year on the education and legalization of crossbows in Louisiana. We are working with him now to schedule that date. As soon as I have that info, I will post it. 

Thank you Keith Warren for your public aknowledgement of your support. I am looking forward to meeting you in person. God Bless Texas! 

Paul Rogers 
Bayou Outdoor Adventures



http://www.petitiononline.com/boaxbowp/petition.html


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

*P, heres a line that Keith Said*

Struck me as kind of odd. It was is crossbow antelope hunt in wyoming, He said the weirdest thing. It went a little something like this
If your NOT a bowhunter and you want to try this early season antelope hunting out give the crossbow a try" and a yadda yadda yadda outfitter plug after that. 
Now why would he say such a thing?  seems a little odd.


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

doctariAFC said:


> I have not yet finished my synopsis, but, we had many pieces of information brought forth which not only supported the crossbow as a viable, effective implement, but the same facts brought forth pretty much dispelled many of the positions against their use.
> 
> Again, this debate was not about "changing minds and opinions," it was about the facts as they pertain to crossbows and Louisiana. 700+ posts later, and I saw nothing from those against crossbows present fact one to support their position.
> 
> Before anyone passes judgment on me being biased and the like, I would strongly recommend everyone waits for my synopsis of the debate before flaming on me. The last thing I would like to see is a sudden appearance of....


Dude, you've lost it. Your bias is on a level I cannot even describe. Not only should you not moderate, you should be banned from the leglislative forum, as you obviously have no idea what it is for and could not recognize an argument if it fell on your head. How about an increase in archery eqipment and a decrease in archery kills in the same year? You are working one side of this while claiming to be objective. Guess what that makes you? Yup, a liar.

*** EOP Action initiated. You've earned it Pmantle doctariAFC ***


----------



## Engelsmung (Jan 12, 2005)

*Dang Cuz!*

They take this crossbow **** serious!:zip: (credit to Jay Lave)

I wonder how many of the "loose coalition" that actually hunts in our fair state'll sign this. I checked the petitiononline site, and it did not beat out the various petitions to keep TV shows on, or stop defaming islam, etc. etc. So I'm guessing not too many signatures.

I was thinking, we "discriminate" against .22 rifles, anything smaller than #4buck, spears, atl-atls(my personal fave), slings and bolos as methods of harvesting deer. What's the big deal here?


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

Engelsmung said:


> They take this crossbow **** serious!:zip: (credit to Jay Lave)
> 
> I wonder how many of the "loose coalition" that actually hunts in our fair state'll sign this. I checked the petitiononline site, and it did not beat out the various petitions to keep TV shows on, or stop defaming islam, etc. etc. So I'm guessing not too many signatures.
> 
> I was thinking, we "discriminate" against .22 rifles, anything smaller than #4buck, spears, atl-atls(my personal fave), slings and bolos as methods of harvesting deer. What's the big deal here?



Either sign it or not. The choice is up to you. You have freedom of choices.

Please stop with the attacks. Nobody has attacked you. Please be respectful of other sportsmen. That is NOT much to ask of another hunter.


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

PMantle said:


> Dude, you've lost it. Your bias is on a level I cannot even describe. Not only should you not moderate, you should be banned from the leglislative forum, as you obviously have no idea what it is for and could not recognize an argument if it fell on your head. How about an increase in archery eqipment and a decrease in archery kills in the same year? You are working one side of this while claiming to be objective. Guess what that makes you? Yup, a liar.
> 
> *** EOP Action initiated. You've earned it Pmantle doctariAFC ***



 I've been banned from the crossbow forum even though I've cause no trouble there. How lame is that? yet I can post here.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

doctariAFC said:


> No, they're referring to the debate here. I have not yet finished my synopsis, but, we had many pieces of information brought forth which not only supported the crossbow as a viable, effective implement, but the same facts brought forth pretty much dispelled many of the positions against their use.
> 
> Again, this debate was not about "changing minds and opinions," it was about the facts as they pertain to crossbows and Louisiana. 700+ posts later, and I saw nothing from those against crossbows present fact one to support their position.
> 
> ...


 whats taking so long on the analysis doc? We know what side your on:wink:


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Marvin said:


> whats taking so long on the analysis doc? We know what side your on:wink:


I am formulating my synopsis, not based on whether crossbows should be or should not be allowed in Louisiana. This is based on the effectiveness of presentation of each side's position, in accordance with the rules of the debate. I am reviewing the entire thread, and I am carefully crafting the general gist in that context. This is how we base winners in a debate format. How was the debate engaged on each side, effectiveness of argument, adherence to the rules of debate, etc. Yes, this is a pretty lopsided victory for the pro-crossbow side. This does NOT mean crossbows should be allowed in LA. Stating this properly is challenging, especially when I have other work responsibilities cutting into the creative writing mode at present time


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

Marvin said:


> whats taking so long on the analysis doc? We know what side your on:wink:


I don't know why your waiting. Doc has already said:



> ...we had many pieces of information brought forth which not only supported the crossbow as a viable, effective implement, but the same facts brought forth pretty much dispelled many of the positions against their use.
> 
> Again, this debate was not about "changing minds and opinions," it was about the facts as they pertain to crossbows and Louisiana. 700+ posts later, and I saw nothing from those against crossbows present fact one to support their position.


It was done long ago.


----------

